# New vs. Old Orca



## tonywood (May 27, 2015)

I have the opportunity to buy a new 2013 Orca Bronze Ultegra 6700 for about a thousand plus off. My question, I don't mind paying for a 2015 M20 Ultegra but actually prefer the looks of the '13 and it rode sweet! Is the 11 speed and the slightly lighter frame worth it?


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have the '13 Orca Bronze Di2 and love it. If you can get a good deal on a '13 I think it's probably worth getting over shelling out a bunch more money. 
I too got a good deal on mine. Bought it in March 2014 from CC who were clearing out their 2013's. Picked it up for 40% off. Great bike IMHO. Very comfortable ride for a racing bike.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Orca Bronze serves me well. Mine is a '12 model that I got on a warranty replacement for my '13 Onix frame. 

One thing to watch out for on the old Orca is the space for the rear tire. If you want to run 25s, the space at the seat bridge is very cramped. Conti GPs barely fit. Pro 4 SC rubs a little. The chain stay clearance is fine. 

I don't know if they fixed that issue on the new Orcas or not.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sundog said:


> Orca Bronze serves me well. Mine is a '12 model that I got on a warranty replacement for my '13 Onix frame.


On the surface these seems askew. I have hear of a newer one for replacement, never older than the one it is replacing. Unless it is a higher level unit or something....

Just curious about a consensus of position on that...


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

robt57 said:


> On the surface these seems askew. I have hear of a newer one for replacement, never older than the one it is replacing. Unless it is a higher level unit or something....
> 
> Just curious about a consensus of position on that...


I can see where that may be confusing. Here's what happened:

I bought an Onix in October of '13. By September of '14 I noticed a problem with the frame. Orbea USA asked Orbea Spain about a replacement - and the folks in SP said that the folks in the USA could offer me an Orca B replacement - since there were no more Onix frames to be had. The only Orca B frames available in SP were glossy black and yellow. I wanted Carbon/Anthracite. The fellow at Orbea USA said that he had a Carbon/Anthracite frame from '12 that they took to trade shows to show off the new model line - and that I could have that one straight away - without having to wait for my frame to be evaluated, and having a frame shipped from Spain, etc. I jumped on his offer. 

The Orca B was a noticeable upgrade from the Onix - which was essentially a 2008 design. The geometry was almost exactly the same.


----------

